# Thoughts on Purina beyond natural cat food?



## Susan70 (Dec 11, 2015)

Noticed the food my hedgie came with was all wrong, has meat bi products and corn in it, is this a better choice?


----------



## Mariaraz (Oct 26, 2015)

A better choice indeed.


----------



## HedgieMom420 (Dec 15, 2015)

When I bought my Hedgie, they gave me with the wrong food as well and he wouldn't even eat it once we got home? Makes sense? I did my research and it seems they prefer cat food. I feed Brillo this Purina kitten chow and he loves it! The first time he smelled it, dove right in!


----------



## Susan70 (Dec 11, 2015)

That is what my hedgie was originally eating, says it has chicken by products in it and corn, thought those were bad for them?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's look at the kitten chow for a second. 

Here's the ingredients. 

Ingredients:
Chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), wheat flour, fish meal, animal liver flavor, dried yeast, turkey by-product meal, calcium carbonate, phosphoric acid, salt, choline chloride, taurine, potassium chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, added color (Red 40), copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. F-4530

Guaranteed analysis:
Crude Protein (Min) 40.0%
Crude Fat (Min) 12.5%
Crude Fiber (Max) 4.0%
Moisture (Max) 12.0%

Ingredients. 
Chicken by-product meal, not great because we don't know what by-products are there.
corn gluten meal, filler with protein.
brewers rice, filler with protein
soy flour, filler with protein 
animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), what animal? 
wheat flour, filler with protein.

There is more filler than meat. The protein level is too high and most likely, it's not even from the questionable meat. Then you go down to the science experiment ingredients and it has the coloring that is the highest debated on safety in people. 

Is it better than starving? Yes. Is it economical? Yes. Are there better options out there? You betcha.


----------



## Susan70 (Dec 11, 2015)

It also has turkey by product in it, the new one I found which in my opinion is better then what he had so I think I'm going to wean him off the old to the new one, will do it at a gradual pace not to upset his tummy. I'm still learning but I think this is the right choice for my hedgie for my Simba. I have found conflicting statements on what is or isn't good for hedgie to eat, it makes my head swim, but thankfully I have all of you to help me in making the best decisions, I am truly grateful. Ty


----------



## Drapingdrop&Thistle (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but do you have to mix two different kinds of cat food to feed them? My little Thistle is just eating Purina Beyond cat food.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's highly recommended to do a mix. Hedgehogs are notoriously picky about their food. They also notice little changes. 
So if you are feeding only one food, and the formula changes or is unavailable for some reason. You could have a hedgehog that would be willing to starve than eat something in his bowl because he doesn't recognize it as food. 
If for any reason your hedgehog isn't eating a food in a mix or its unavailable, you still have the other foods in the mix that he'll eat while you figure out your next move.


----------



## Drapingdrop&Thistle (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok, that makes sense. Any suggestions on what I should mix with it?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There are a few things that go into consideration when developing a mix. If you hadn't done so already, I highly recommend reading the beginners guide to nutrition. It lets you know specifically what your looking for in a food. 
The purina food pictured above at the very top of this thread, has 14% fat. That could be high or low depending on a few factors. Those factors would have to go into consideration for a mix. Also, your location could go into consideration. One food in my mix comes from a chain of farm stores. If you are in a major metro area, it may not be available in your area.


----------



## Drapingdrop&Thistle (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm using that cat food right now, the one pictured at the top.


----------

